# Cane Corsos vs Presas



## Hillary Hamilton (Jan 6, 2009)

What's the difference and what's good about 'em and what's bad about 'em? Two breeds that I'm equally in love with but not the purchase price.  Anybody on here have one or both? Tell me why you like 'em!!! Thanks!!!


----------



## James Degale (Jan 9, 2009)

You change breeds like people change t-shirts. Weren't you looking for a rottie just 2 weeks ago?


----------



## Hillary Hamilton (Jan 6, 2009)

Already got my rottie pup and am planning on training her for schutzhund possibly PP. The CC or PC I plan on doing PP with. Thanks!!


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

My buddy just bought a presa. He got her from Cabeza Grande kennel. I had a thread on here a while ago, Looking for a good presa breeder...A thank you to Bob Scott for recommending them. It's a nice pup.


----------



## Christen Adkins (Nov 27, 2006)

I'm no expert in either, but if I may give you a little food for thought...think long and hard weather your interest lies with the sport/activity or with the breed. If your main goal is to be active in high levels of sport or PP, understand you're swimming against the tide here. If you have love and loyalty to a certain breed of dog, then it is easier to overlook and enjoy the unique challenges they bring to the table. As a true blue bulldog girl, I understand the allure of the "off" breed--but it did take me a couple years and going through a couple dogs to find my current sport dog!

That said, I have seen more working Corsos than Presas. You'll do well talking with David from the club, who has some very nice CCs.

No matter what you go with, the only thing you won't regret is taking your time. Good luck and I hope to see you on the training field soon!


----------



## James Degale (Jan 9, 2009)

If I were you I'd train the pup you've got to a high standard and learn as much as you can before even thinking of another dog. 

You are only 17 right? Do you have the financial means, transportation & time to look after two let alone one dog properly? 

If I had a litter I'd definitely won't sell you a pup, at least till you proved you can handle and train a Rottie to a good level and that you have the dedication and commitment to provide a good home for one of my pups for the next 10+ years.


----------



## Rebecca Santana (May 16, 2007)

Hilary Christine's words of caution come from experience and pretty much sum it all up. I had to post on here though to speak of your natural and uncanny dog ability. While you might be "younger" than most on here, a lot of people are capable of training and working dogs start from a young age. From what I have learned and seen with your rotts you have and will do an amazing job and to a place a puppy with you would mean my dog would work and have an incrediable home!


----------



## Hillary Hamilton (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks for the advice you guys!! I'm waiting 6 months at least before I get the dog as I want to see how this female turns out. Thanks!!! And thanks, Rebecca!!!


----------



## Rebecca Santana (May 16, 2007)

hey Hilary I've never had it in me to try and work a rott because the only dogs have been malinois, BUT if that female doesn't work out hehehe can I be first in line? LOL


----------



## Hillary Hamilton (Jan 6, 2009)

LOL, well you'll have to talk to the BOSS!! :-$ LOL But I think I'd keep her anyway and try to do get a different title on her. lol But yes.


----------



## Mike Jones (Jan 22, 2009)

If you want to really learn about presa and cane corso, you should ask these questions on their forums. I willl send you a PM with the links. My girl is getting a Cane Corso in a few months. She is planning on doing some sport dog stuff with hers.


From what I have seen the Cane Corso is a very capable dog, now on the other hand presa are good working dogs to. They both have differnt personality and becaause they are mastiffs they can be difficult to train as compared to a herder.

I do agree that you should wait unti your other pup is at least a 1 or 2 before you take on another pup. Especially if you are doing schutzhund. Dog sports are very time consuming an dso is owning a raising a puppy. Unless you have some serious help I would not do it alone.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

I don't know much about either breed, but FWIW - I have multiple dogs, and I like to have my dogs at least a year apart in age. By the age when the first pup is already a bit more mature, a bit calmer, and hopefully has a good OB foundation, so would be much easier to handle around a brand new baby puppy. Also by that age the first pup is not so demanding of my time and I am better able to deal with the new baby with housetraining, crate training, etc. FWIW.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I don't care for either breed. Just not my thing. Why can't you use your Rottie for both sport and personal protection? Rotties have an extremely high deterrence factor (which is the vast majority of having a personal protection dog anyways). Teach one to do that booming bark on command and that takes out many who'd seek to mess with you.


----------



## James Degale (Jan 9, 2009)

So let me get this straight. You have a rottie pup and want to do the demanding sport of schutzhund, never having done it before, needing to learn lods of new stuff. And you want to get your CC or Presa pup when your rott is 6 months old?

I would strongly advise against this.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Hillary:

I'd also advise you to wait on the second dog. At this point I'm spacing mine 3-5 years apart. I like the first dog raised, socialized and completely well on its way in training before even thinking about a baby puppy. For the first two years I'm taking my puppy/young dog EVERYWHERE I can gain admittance and introducing it to as many situations as possible. You also want to know what the mature mind is of doggie #1 because that can influence what you select for doggie #2 in considering a multi-dog household. I'd want the Rottie at least close to age 3 before I'd consider getting something else. The first three years is also where I'm spending the major bucks with training, health testing, etc. Also, if you're planning on college, that would also have to factor into the doggie situation. 

Terrasita


----------



## Alex Corral (Jul 10, 2007)

Hillary, I'm sure you are a good "dog person" as most of us here are as well. I would also suggest to wait. Why not wait to at least put a BH on your Rott and that will give you an idea of what you're getting into and if you want to keep doing this. 2 yrs ago when I first got into SchH, I had the time and finances to have gotten a more serious dog, but told myself I would not do that until I could at least put a BH on my Boxer. We did that last Oct, and now I feel I deserve to get a more serious dog.


----------



## Hillary Hamilton (Jan 6, 2009)

My rottie will be 10 months in 6 months. And thanks for you guys advice!!


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Hilary, me and other people have asked you multiple times what you are doing with your dogs if you go to college in a few years and you haven't answered to my knowledge. I took a little forum sabbatical for a few weeks due to classes, so perhaps I've missed it. Would you mind sharing your plans? We just really want to be helpful to you and your dogs is all.


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

Hilary- 

I love both the breeds you mentioned. They are GREAT!!!! BUT...they are hard to own.....meaning that ALL the BSL in MOST places includes them. This is something that you need to take into consideration when you get one of them. 

Also, they are a hard breed, you should do tons of research and title a dog of a different breed before you get one IMHO. 

You are young and have to think about college and the moves that you may/could make in that time. I'm not by any means saying that you can't handle one of these breeds just that you should amybe wait a little while. 

Courtney


----------



## Hillary Hamilton (Jan 6, 2009)

yeah, sorry about that!! I do plan on going to college but locally so I can come home to my dogs everyday. I want to be a K9 cop or game warden or something to that effect...Any ideas? Also, i don't participate in any other things like soccer or baseball so I can devote my time to dogs.


----------

